# BFP... BFP...BFP then BFN :-(



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Morning Ladies,

Feeling pretty devastated this morning, I had a fet on 16th May, test date was the 28th. Where I got a faint BFP but early days. Our clinic booked me in for a blood test today. I tested again on Saturday, twice for good measure two strong BFP results.. Getting happier. Told my mum on Sunday .. This morning tested twice resounding bfn twice ....Completely devastated and in shock to have lost the little bean without any symptoms at all in such a short space of time when the levels were getting stronger. Hubby is a GP and for him although shocked and confused, feels that we have lost it. You have got to be tough to get on this IVF roller coaster.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh no argy I am so sorry. To be perfectly honest I never relied on the urine tests when i got my bfp. In fact when i first got a bfp on the urine test i used to a private clinic every 2 days to get hcg blood tests. I only had one urine test. After reading stories like yours on these boards I did not want to rely on the urine tests. The blood tests kept me sane until we got to hear the first heartbeat. Yes unfortunately you have to be really tough and it is so challenging for your sanity and for your relationship when you get a bfn. The important thing is that you and your dh are there for each other.

Take care xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I am really sorry.   Hopefully the hCG blood test will provide you with a definitive answer.


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks a lot for messages.. I've been avoiding the blood test now (and the inevitable result) but will get it done tomorrow. I guess it must have just been a chemical pregnancy. Still no sign of AF or any bleeding of any kind. But you are right blood test, get my answer and move on. Thank you xx


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

In another twist to the tale the subject header should now be bfp bfp bfp bfn bfn bfp bfp!

I was so patient during my 2ww only testing on test day and now I've become a testing fiend! I felt like something wasn't right and I sneaked to boots on my lunch break, did a quick test, stared at it for two mins bfn, chucked it in my bag forgot about and looked at it again 10 mins later bfp, being fully aware about tests becoming invalid after a certain time I didn't get too hopeful and then I did it again and this time stared at it for 3 mins and low and behold bfp.

I feel like abit of an idiot as I chickened out of my blood test yesterday like a stroppy teenager not seeing the point, but blood test done now everything crossed. But Evan you are right you really can't trust these urine testers! Lesson learnt x


----------



## mrswoofy (Aug 5, 2013)

The same thing happened to me once and the advice I was given was that hormone levels vary dramatically during very early pregnancy. So I could still be ok. Here's hoping!


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Have you been using different brands of urine tests? Different brands can vary in sensitivity, from 10 mIU/mL to 100 mIU/mL! The blood test will tell you a lot more.


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Crazyhorse, I use to think a test is a test but yes you are absolutely right. My first test was clear blue, that was on my test day, that gave me a faint bfp, first response two days later and two strong bfps. 

The tests I took yesterday were an unknown manufacturer used by the medical profession so you'd think they'd be super sensitive but both bfn, then tested later twice on boots home brand and two bfps they weren't as strong as the bfps I got with first response two days before, but still bfp. There maybe an issue with my hcg levels hence the bfns. But sensitivity on tests definitely something worth bearing in mind, first response seems the most sensitive.


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

What an interesting post! Did you get your result Argybargy? fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks Hopeful, likely to be tomorrow am.. I'm sticking to the fact that it is possible to get a bfn but still possible to be pregnant, but getting a bfp and not being pregnant is more rare!. I'm more guarded now, I was totally thrown and shocked getting those initial bfns, but now I feel abit together and prepared. I will share my results when I get it.

It is interesting when it started out I thought it was all straight forward but actually not. I might see if I can rename the post as it might be useful for others because at the moment it's hard to know what it's about.

Thanks for the support x.


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Argybargy, it would be highly unusual if you dont get a BFP from your bloodwork tomorrow. 

I know that GP's and hospital use the cheap dip sticks that average around 20-50 miu and thats why you got BFN's with them! 

My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Hopeful

You were right got the results back and it was a bfp!.. Fingers crossed the hcg doubles normally. Stepping away from the pregnancy tests especially the ones from the GP!..

Best of luck to you too, I see you are going through a cycle hope a bfp is around the corner for you too


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh wow congrats argy


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Wonderful news! Well done you  

Thank you, OTD is Saturday. I am soo frightened! No symptoms yet and period due in 2 day xxx


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you CrazyHorse and Evan, what a difference 36 hours makes!..when I wrote that sorrowful first message on the train to work yesterday morning I didn't expect to find myself here!..

You just really never know..let's hope it sticks!.

Hopeful, I didn't have symptoms either! Fingers crossed for Sat! Xxxx


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Faint BFP ........ Then BFN this afternoon

I'm devastated as tested positive 9dp and each day and got very faint BFP each day on both FREP and Clearblue tests.....delighted but apprehensive..........

Didn't test yesterday.    

But then this afternoon couldn't resist wanted reassurance as felt sickly and had woken with a headache, convinced this must be my HcG levels on the increase

Clearblue now says NOT PREGNANT ......... I'm grasping at straws but could I have got a false negative or is this a chemical pregnancy or " early loss"

Looking for reassurance and a miracle    
Diva xxx


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh my God retested this morning 
Pregnant 1-2

Will update you as time passes


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Divas I have everything crossed for u xx


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Diva, it could be that because you tested in the afternoon your urine didn't have enough of the hormone in it to detect if it was quite diluted, I saw a big difference in tests when I tested in afternoon compared to first morning urine. 
Glad you got a BFP today and will keep my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you lovely ladies

Hcg level 81 
Not sure the significance can anyone explain more 

Rationally thinking it's got to be good as HPT s pick up hcg levels anything from 12.5 early tests to above 25 so hoping and praying for some dramatic number increases over the coming days
Feeling positive mentally 

Thank you


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Divas - are you having another blood Hcg soon? My understanding is that it should double every 48 - 72 hours, anything above 25 is classed as positive but it's how it doubles if that makes sense? X


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

God this journey is soooooo stressful
HcG levels 
tues 81
Wed 138
Thurs 166
Fri 192

Not great the nurse today kept saying how sorry she was
Advised to continue progesterone meds and have another HcG next week

Not sure what to expect emotionally exhausted have come to bed and googled some only a odd one or two are still pregnant 
BUT most miscarriage 

Does anyone know differently or can offer advice please

Thank you lovely ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Divas - with my mc/Chem my hcg was 21 two days later it was 37, but then I started to bleed.... Have they given u any indication of what they are thinking? Have you had any bleeding or pain? They say the hcg figure dosent mean much in itself but it's how its doubling. I know I'm probably not much help here but didn't want to leave you with no reply. I guess all you can do is wait and see and that's the awful thing about it, big hugs x


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi divas 
Thank you for your reply 
When the nurse rang with the numbers she kept apologising saying it wasn't good that the numbers weren't doubling and that she'd really hoped this time we'd succeeded
I asked if it were likely to improve and she said not
I'm to test next week maybe Wednesday and in the meantime continue meds

I'm not bleeding likely because I'm on lubion injections and cyclogist
Sore heavy boobs each morning bar yesterday!

Went to bed after been told results as felt an overwhelming tiredness and felt cold, probably a little shock reaction
Have tried to read about HcG levels on this forum and can't find anything which surprises me as I'm sure other ladies will have similar stories some may turn out to be happy endings xxxxx

I'm just  praying someone can  Please

Divas thank you for trying to help I know you've not had it easy early bleeding.......... You've been very supportive to me and others on this blog
I wish you both the best of health

Thanks 

Diva las vegas


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Divas - what iv learnt the past few weeks is that i'v read so much trying to get reassurance its drove me more mental, but it's only natural to want to know but what iv come to the conclusion is everybody journey is totally different. What is bad for some symptoms/test wise turns out ok for others, unfortunately there is absolutely no way of knowing what is going on inside at this exact moment if u know what I mean? Scans have given us a bit of reassurance but things change so quickly in these early days!! I sincerely hope you will be ok but on the other hand don't want to give you false hope. I'm googling a bit less now but I know how you feel and all the worry is bloody awful !!! Please let us know next week but my advice in the meantime is try and keep your mind off it, get out over the weekend, coz whatever is going to happen will happen good or bad! That was very nice of you to say about me but I kinda feel we all offer each other support on here when we are all freaking out, fx for a good outcome for u xx


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi 
A little update I ad HcG blood done yesterday and they are contining to raise Friday 192 today 528 so doubled in four days ( overall though still too low as not doubling properly as started at 81 last Tues)
Rang the clinic brought forward my scan I'll be 6 weeks 5 days so should see something


Feeling numb sad and fed up 

Please grow baby give us our miracle please God

Diva


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Diva - the uncertainty is so hard isn't it? the number is going up so in the right direction, so glad they brought your scan forward tho, when is your scan? The best advice I can give you is stay away from Google!! When I had my spotting I drove myself mad with googling and it dosen't give you the answer your so desprate to know it just gives you more things to worry about  please let me know how u get on at scan, you'll be in my thoughts x


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks divas
I'm googled out.  I think I've read things twice over
I'm back at work which has been a god send distracting me from googling and over thinking
The scan is Tuesday morning so we should know more
I'm praying for a miricle 

Thank you for replying 
I know you understand the anxiety and worry I see fom your signature you and your wife have shared sad times too
Good luck with this little one
I'll be watching out and will keep you posted

Diva Las Vegas x


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

DivasLasVegas, Good luck and im hoping and praying you get that miracle that others do x


----------



## Trunky (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry. It's so cruel.

I had the same in November after a fresh cycle. Initial hCG was 30, then it was doubling normally but still low. I started to bleed before test day and carried on bleeding heavily as well as being in a lot of pain. My scan was brought forward to 6 weeks 5 days and they saw nothing. My hCG was quite high still so I was referred to my local EPU who scanned me again and monitored me down to hCG levels under 100 (took 10 days of blood tests every 2 days!).

It was the worst 3 weeks of my life and not something I ever want to repeat. My FET in May was unsuccessful and because of a combination of these factors we are fairly sure that's the end of IVF for us.

I hope the scan brings you good news but equally I hope you have some good support for if it doesn't. I was lucky in having an amazing husband, family AND employer who gave me whatever time I needed no questions asked.


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you ladies

How very sad and stressful trunks I'm glad you have the support around you

I'm in that state of is it real am I pregnant will it thrive am I kidding myself

I'm 6 weeks 3 days and today's HcG has continued to rise but not quite doubled in 72 hours!
528 Tuesday and 865 today

Could my baby live or am I kidding myself

I feel fine no new symptoms, sore heavy boobs 1st thing no bleeding no cramps a bit of grumbling but nothing specific 
Still on lubion and two cyclogist

No choice really gotta keep hoping and praying for our wee miricle heartbeat on Tuesday 

Good luck lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Diva
I haven't been on the site for awhile, but then came on and saw the notification because I started this thread originally!.  I'm so sorry you are going through this it seems so unfair after everything we go through to get pregnant to have these experiences.

I'm sorry I don't have a personal success story to share with you. I had raising hcgs but not doubling as they should do.  If I remember rightly 160, then 320 two days later then 775 four days later, we told our clinic and they weren't overly worried because there was still a good rise. But nevertheless moved my scan forward a week. My first scan showed an empty uterus, they said there was no viable pregnancy and stop all meds. It was a horrible moment and hubby and I were so shocked and upset. We weren't prepared for this because the hcg levels were rising and to not see anything at all made no sense.

They took blood tests to check hcg levels and then next day the results came back at 4111!. So we were fearful of a ectopic pregnancy so went straight to epu there a consultant did find a gestation sac in the right place, but measuring very small. I should have been 7 weeks by then but this was closer to 5 weeks. It still remains a mystery why the first scan only the day before found nothing and it is something I will be questioning with the clinic. We were booked in a follow up scan two weeks later with the epu now because I didn't trust to have it at my clinic, but I was not hopeful and much more prepared for bad news. There are success stories from low rising hcg levels but not so many from slow growth or small measuring sacs I found anyway. Sure enough second scan was a bigger sac but empty. It was a very sad moment, but I did feel prepared for it and after months of not knowing the release of anxiety to finally have an answer was much needed for my own mind!. I had a surgical miscarriage a few days later.

Again I am sorry my story wasn't a positive one, but everyone is different and miracles happen. I think it is important to stay positive but also be prepared mentally. I am in a much better place now has my first visit to the gym today and have booked a much needed holiday, it's good to have a plan. Sending you lots of positive thoughts and luck!! Xx


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

thank you argybargy for sharing your sad and very brave experience
I recall vividly and painfully our 1st ivf scan and how happy we were at our pregnancy all seemed well we were reassured that it was too early to see the heart beat so come back next week! Well we were totally shocked no heartbeat and the emotional pain was unbelievable
We were totally unprepared for bad news
This is our 3rd and final attempt and we are no where near as niave as we were 1st time around 
I can honestly say it ff that have helped me most 
Sharing personal experiences and giving advice has been so wonderful
Thank you x

We going for the scan  Tuesday and we are placing all our hopes and dreams in Gods hands

Good luck to you in the future 

Diva Las Vegas xxxx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Diva - I have everything crossed for your scan on Tuesday, please let us know, will b thinking about u x


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Our baby dreams are over
Attended for scan and no baby staff concerned about ectopic so referred to my local epu
I've spent the morning at St.Marys to be told the same
Now just got to wait and expect a bleed but if it's too much and or I'm in pain I have to go to A+E
Not sure having a miscarriage is going to differ that much from a lot of bleeding and pain
My last misscarriage was painful and I bled a lot!

I'm going away on Thursday so got to be mindful and again attend local A+E as above

And then when I come back I have to go for another scan
Did question it but they insist on follow up scan

Well ladies I'm done with baby talk I wish you all the very best and thank you all

Diva Las Vegas


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

So so sorry Diva. So sad to hear it was not a positive outcome. I hope the mc isn't too painful. I opted for surgical because I just wanted it over and done with and wanted control over when it would happen

Wish you all the best xx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Diva - I'm so sad to read this  look after yourself xx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

i am so very sorry x


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm so sorry, Its such a cruel cruel process xx


----------

